# NEW photography products! - shirts, hats, mousepads, magnets



## tannas (Aug 3, 2004)

Hi everyone!
I recently opened an online shop to build products to promote my photography.  Check it out!  http://www.cafeshops.com/hqphotography

Thanks!

Tammy


----------

